# Herbs de provence rack of lamb



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

So ive been wanting to do rack of lamb for forever! I baught 3 racks not to long ago and with the help of everyone here i got a pretty good idea of flavors to go with it . I decided i would salt and pepper and then herb de provence.  For those not familiar with herbs de provence  its a mix of herbs incuding lavender.  I have used  it with pork several times and i knew it would work perfect with the lamb. For sides we had acorn squash on the smoker and the wife made broccoli salad.  Here is the run down.....


Lamb
	

		
			
		

		
	








 Trimmed the fat first.Then the salt, pepper and herb de provence 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The acorn squash got rubbed down with olive oil and salt and pepper. Once they get soft on the smoker ill flip them over and fill them with some butter and brown suger and let them cook a little longer
	

		
			
		

		
	







I took the lamb off the smoker at an IT of 110° then seared it on the gas grill to crust up a bit . Final IT was 137° . I wrapped it up and let it rest before slicing.
	

		
			
		

		
	




















Then i made a sauce using cherry preserves some water and some apple cider vinegar.  All put on the plate and ready to eat.
	

		
			
		

		
	











It was all really really good! This is the first time ive cooked rack of lamb and i was very happy with it! Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 31, 2019)

WOW, you nailed it. That is done to perfection and I bet that sauce really pairs well with it. Presentation is gorgeous. If I was a betting guy I’d bet you have a feature in your future :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 31, 2019)

Best Rack of Lamb I've ever seen posted here, absolutely amazing!
And the plated pic, gorgeous presentation!
*LIKE!
*
I can just about smell and taste it.

Definitely deserving of a ride on the Carousel.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> WOW, you nailed it. That is done to perfection and I bet that sauce really pairs well with it. Presentation is gorgeous. If I was a betting guy I’d bet you have a feature in your future :)


Thanks! Yes the sauce went very well with it! The apple cider vinegar added that tang to it that really set it off!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Best Rack of Lamb I've ever seen posted here, absolutely amazing!
> And the plated pic, gorgeous presentation!
> *LIKE!
> *
> ...


Thanks a lot! That means a lot considering this was the first rack ive ever done! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## buckshot billy (Oct 31, 2019)

That looks absolutely fantastic. Really well executed roast.

 Admittedly I’m having a hard time combining herbs de provence and wood smoke mentally but my interest is piqued. May do some experimenting with that combo.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2019)

WOW.  That looks awesome.  Great job.


----------



## Nole4L (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks great.  Doubly impressive that it's your first shot at it.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 31, 2019)

Very well done !!  Beautiful presentation


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

buckshot billy said:


> That looks absolutely fantastic. Really well executed roast.
> 
> Admittedly I’m having a hard time combining herbs de provence and wood smoke mentally but my interest is piqued. May do some experimenting with that combo.


Thank you! And your right i was worried about that myself. I think next time ill do as a marinade instead of the herbs rubbed on the outside. I think ill get more of the herb flavor. I did try and stay light on the herbs though. Definitely something to play around with. All that said it was really delicious but everything can be improved on. Thanks again!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> WOW.  That looks awesome.  Great job.





pc farmer said:


> WOW.  That looks awesome.  Great job.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

Nole4L said:


> Looks great.  Doubly impressive that it's your first shot at it.


Thanks. I had no idea how it would be. A little different for me. The racks are so small i never took an eye off it. Didnt want to over cook!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> Very well done !!  Beautiful presentation


Thanks! I kinda like doing the plating for photos!


----------



## xray (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow! That looks mouthwatering good! The thought of the cherry reserve sauce over the lamb makes my mouth pucker.

I like using herbs de provence when grilling and smoking chicken.

Like!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

xray said:


> Wow! That looks mouthwatering good! The thought of the cherry reserve sauce over the lamb makes my mouth pucker.
> 
> I like using herbs de provence when grilling and smoking chicken.
> 
> Like!


Thanks xray!


----------



## forktender (Nov 1, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! I kinda like doing the plating for photos!


That all looks awesome, my mother has mad plating skills but that gene skipped me. So I learned to over due the rustic look with my platings. I have more of the redneck plating style.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

forktender said:


> That all looks awesome, my mother has mad plating skills but that gene skipped me. So I learned to over due the rustic look with my platings. I have more of the redneck plating style.


Haha thats how i do it when i use the fine china! Aka paper plates!


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks super yummy, Where do you get herb de provence? I have used it for years since my step Mother is from Paris France. when ever she goes or any of our extended family sends anything from France we find away to get some a batch of these great spices. Thankfully my step Mom just came back from France from a short visit and sent me some ( thanks Mom ) Have you ever used the real France version of this and compared it to the stuff available in the USA. I never thought to try and find it here. this thread made me look and I was surprised to find it so readily available which makes me wonder is there any difference in taste or quality?
 will upload pictures of what my Mom sent me this time


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

It doesn't get any better than that!
Fantastic looking meal!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2019)

And this Rack of Lamb takes it's rightful ride on the Carousel.
Nice!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> View attachment 409952
> View attachment 409953
> View attachment 409954









	

		
			
		

		
	
never had any from france but i can tell you there is definitely a difference in quality between brands. And some dont have the same mix of herbs or hardly any lavender if any at all. This is the one i use and have been very pleased with


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> It doesn't get any better than that!
> Fantastic looking meal!
> Al


Thanks Al! Thanks for the ride on the carousel!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 1, 2019)

Man I told you you have been nailing it with all these cooks lately and then you go and you hit another one out of the park. That looks better than any rack I have ever cooked. What do you have about 3 things rolling on the carousel right now? Points for sure!


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> View attachment 409957
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I know I enjoy the herbs my mother sends over from France and I miss it tremendously when we run out and have to wait for more. i will try and source The herbs you use and do a comparison so we will know if there is any difference or enough of a difference to wait for my fix to come in from France.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man I told you you have been nailing it with all these cooks lately and then you go and you hit another one out of the park. That looks better than any rack I have ever cooked. What do you have about 3 things rolling on the carousel right now? Points for sure!


Thanks! I have two on there right now. Blows my mind how many people like my food this much! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I know I enjoy the herbs my mother sends over from France and I miss it tremendously when we run out and have to wait for more. i will try and source The herbs you use and do a comparison so we will know if there is any difference or enough of a difference to wait for my fix to come in from France.


Check amazon ive got it from there before


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Check amazon ive got it from there before


Thank you


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! I have two on there right now. Blows my mind how many people like my food this much! Lol!


Ha! You think they like YOUR food?
I got news for ya, it's good food they like, yours, mine or Joe schmoe's doesn't matter.

J/K

You've been rocking your cooks, and we like it.


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! I have two on there right now. Blows my mind how many people like my food this much! Lol!


We would like it better if we could sample some ( just saying :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> We would like it better if we could sample some ( just saying :)


Hell yeah, them chops look so damned good.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Ha! You think they like YOUR food?
> I got news for ya, it's good food they like, yours, mine or Joe schmoe's doesn't matter.
> 
> J/K
> ...


Thanks 

 chilerelleno


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 1, 2019)

I really need to stop looking at these posts before lunch!!!

When its time for lunch, I can never find any thing that looks as good as the pictures from the posts!!!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice cook! The herb de provence is a very nice combination for the lamb!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 2, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice cook! The herb de provence is a very nice combination for the lamb!


Thanks! It was really good!


----------

